

Number of ingredients in a major company's sub sandwich: 87 - praecipula
http://blog.knifeandforkproject.com/post/8341205746/waiter-theres-a-tbhq-in-my-soup

======
hkmurakami
I'd wager that every single one of these commercially available sandwiches
comes loaded with high fructose corn syrup in some way shape or form (probably
injected in the processed meat)

"it _is_ our belief that you should eat with your mind first. Know what’s in
your food, and know why it’s there."

Excellent closing line and one that I resonate with strongly.

